# Weight Loss Scrapbook... need ideas!



## glamadelic (Aug 5, 2007)

Okay, so I'm starting a weight loss scrapbook, and I have a few ideas for titles and such. I have 45-50lbs to lose, But my question is when I weigh in (as far as logging photos), should I do one every week, or just do them monthly? Or maybe have the month's pages with weekly photos? I'm not sure... to any of you who have done weightloss journals, what did you do? Give me some ideas, please! =)

These are the page titles I have so far:

Reasons

Goals

Things I'll Do When I'm Skinny

Fave Workouts

Fave Healthy Snacks/Foods/Meals/Recipe s

Reflections

A Note to MySelf/Never go back

Don't Lose Hope

Encouragement

Motivation

You can do it!

Any have any other ideas?

Any tips on how to make my own tape measure to put in the scrapbook?

TIA!


----------



## Mizbrightfuture (Sep 26, 2007)

bump...


----------



## physicians (Nov 15, 2007)

hello,

Please take a look of this link google.com/search?q=weight+loss+scrapbook&amp;sourceid=navclient-ff&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;rlz=1B3GGGL_enIN233IN233&amp;aq=t

you will find lots of resource for weight loss scrapbook

all the best


----------



## kelolo (Dec 17, 2007)

I need to do one of these.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 15, 2008)

Did you ever get one done?


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 17, 2008)

no, i didin't. i lost motivation. i really want to get started again! i did make one page... i should share it.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 17, 2008)

I would love to see it, please share it!

I think this is an AWESOME idea!! What a great way to keep yourself motivated! I might have to steal it from you, I'm trying to lose some weight too. I would do a weight in every sunday in the morning, and take a picture of yourself at the beginning of every month.

I would also suscribe to a fitness magazine (shape,oxygen,ect) and use articles that you really like from those magazines to put into the scrapbook. Also, they always have great workout sheets, and use those for the "fav workout" section, as well as the recipes.

I really am digging this idea, and I think I might do it with you!! Let's keep eachother posted.


----------



## ceri2 (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm up for that =]

we should do it on here somehow!


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 18, 2008)

sweet! maybe we could also help each other out by being weight loss buddies. we can also help keep each other motivated aside from the scrapbooks. =] either of you gals have aim/msn? or myspace? might be easier to keep touch there.

you can find mine on my profile/userinfo or PM me. anywho, i need to get the file off my laptop and upload it. then i'll post it here =]

also i thought of some more page titles!

the first 10lbs

feeling better already!

look at me go!

nothing tastes as good as fit feels

i wanna be a loser

favorite [healthy] foods / recipes

my ipod (or other mp3 player) is my best friend

just some more ideas. i'll keep thinking and keep ya'll posted!




i have to get back on the ball because me and my fiance are going to the beach in august and i wanna be a bikini babe for the first time in my LIFE! also wanna fit into my wedding dress ;D

oh yeah, are ya'll gonna didiscrap or paperscrap? i started a paper one... but i think i'll do digi instead!


----------



## ceri2 (Apr 18, 2008)

i will probably do it online.

i wanna do it for my holiday in the summer too =D


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay gals, here's the page I made. Click to enlarge. =]

Attachment 40225

Oh.. I just noticed my picture is unaligned!! Juust ignore it. LOL But anyway, you get the idea.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 6, 2008)

The page you made looks great, will you continue with it? I mean a scrapbook is quite a lot of time and work I guess. I've started one or two scrapbooks before (not about weigh loss), but lost steam and never completed them after a couple pages


----------



## loser99 (Jul 8, 2008)

this is an awesome idea i never thought of it before but its good to keep tack of your goals. One thing i noticed you had missing from the 1st post is updated pictures and maybe even a diary of some sort?


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 16, 2010)

I love the title you picked, "Nothing tastes as good as fit feels" That line is basically my whole inspiration for staying fit.

This time last year I think I was 150 maybe, not sure. But in the last 6 months I have dropped my weight considerably and now I weigh 115 (according to the scale today). When I was in high school I was 178 and dropped down to 125 at my low point. The difference is how I lost the weight and how quickly. This time around has been much easier!

Anyways, I love to make cards as be crafty, but I am horrible at motivating myself to make actual scrapbooks but my suggestions are:

       ~Don't take a picture every week or every month, take a picture every 5 pounds you lose. This may happen more often or not as often as you'd like, but I think that it's hard to tell the difference without actually losing 5lbs so if you take pictures at regular intervals but haven't been losing as much weight during those times you'll feel deflated if your pics don't look any different.

       ~I found that Facebook is a good way to look back on weight loss too. Make an album that is a "Me" album (don't title it weight loss unless you want to). Put your smallest weight pic as your album cover and publish it everytime you upload a new one. Then when your friends see your smoking hot body they will look at your album and as they look through it they'll see how much different you look and then you'll get comments like, "Hey girl, you are looking so good! How did you lose all the weight?" "Hey! You are always pretty, but man you are getting skinny!"...etc

       And I find it especially fun that when I am feeling my skinniest I put on something that is form flattering and then I go to an All You Can Eat Buffet. It's a nice treat, and they are usually packed with people, and it's fun to me to see people look at you because I can only imagine they are thinking, "Wow. How does she look that good and still eat a buffet?" It encourages me to know that I don't have to starve myself.

       THINGS NOT TO DO:

1. Don't eat unhealthy for a day and think to yourself, "Oh I blew it, might as well have this bowl of ice cream too..." It's okay to splurge but don't over do it...it may become a theme and you'll realize you quit trying all together.

2. Eat unhealthy just because you are going out to eat. Lots of restaurants have healthy options, you just have to look closer.

3. Do NOT use celebrities/models for inspiration; these people have to focus more on their weight/shape because it's part of their jobs therefore they probably spend alot of time perfecting every inch and on TOP of that they are still photoshopped. All you will do comparing yourself to them is kick yourself in the teeth.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think you should pick an outfit and take a weekly picture of yourself wearing it..no black..it's slimming..

post it in your scrapbook

then your outfit will be too big and you can choose another one until you reach your goal weight.

At your goal weight pick an awesome outfit and show off your hard work.

Water is essential for weight loss, so drink up!  Also remember the little things make a difference, park furthur in the parking lot, jog up the stairs,  stretch regularly.

Sounds like a really neat idea, just don't obsess on it to the point you think about food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 16, 2010)

These are the things that helped me lose weight

1. Cut out as much High Fructose Corn Syrup products as possible.

2. Cut meal portions down. Eventually it won't even seem like smaller meals, and you can always eat again...I try to space it 4 hours apart

3. Hula Hoop before exercise! I usually listen to some music and hula hoop like 3 or 4 songs and after that go straight into crutches. Your muscles are already warmed up and your heart rate is increased.

And like Pumpkincat said, drink plenty of water!!!


----------

